# New FAMILY MEMEBER



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Mossy 500. 12 gauge. Heat shield, pistol grip, folding stock and recoil silencer. Cant wait to shoot some rounds through it this weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

bad ass...


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

another picture


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

I like,so,dose the recoil silencer make it quiet or reduce recoil or both?New to me.Thanks


----------



## Embry (Sep 21, 2010)

O that thing is nice...


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

706Z said:


> I like,so,dose the recoil silencer make it quiet or reduce recoil or both?New to me.Thanks


Helps with recoil. Not sure about quiet, I ll report back this weekend after I fire some rounds through it.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

It looks like a Barrett-style muzzle break. Recoil will be reduced - but sound will not. If anything, it will be louder to anyone on either side of the shooter - and most likely the shooter himself!


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Very Tactacool,looks swat team ready,I LIKE!


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

definitely want to hear your thoughts on the muzzle break after you put some rounds thru... I have been toying with the idea of putting one on my 870 in the near future but wasn't sure if it would be worth the cost and effort! Looks like a sweet home defense shotty for sure buddy


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

scubapro said:


> It looks like a Barrett-style muzzle break. Recoil will be reduced - but sound will not. If anything, it will be louder to anyone on either side of the shooter - and most likely the shooter himself!


 
Ahh yes, the crowd pleaser.

Rick


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

jhamilton226 said:


> definitely want to hear your thoughts on the muzzle break after you put some rounds thru... I have been toying with the idea of putting one on my 870 in the near future but wasn't sure if it would be worth the cost and effort! Looks like a sweet home defense shotty for sure buddy


I sure will. I'm excited as hell to put some rounds down range. Definitely a good defense weapon.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments guys.


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

It definately looks pretty cool.


----------

